# Wild pigs.



## Bhilly81

I was wondering if anyone knows of anywhere that has any wild pigs close to Utah. My dad hasn't been out hunting for a good number of years and I am trying to do what I can to get him back into it. I have heard that there are some out on the Arizona strip I was wondering if anyone could confirm that as well as how possible it would be to get a hint going on down there. 

Thanks in advance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucksnort

I think Texas or California would be your closest bet for significant number of pigs.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SidVicious

+1 on Texas or California. If you want a real pig hunt, That's where I'd go. I hunted Texas last year for hogs and Javelina, and had a blast. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Critter

Just for your info, the amount of pigs in the Arizona Strip are not enough to waist your time one. Now if you lived in St George and could run down there every weekend you might find some but I wouldn't waist my time on that area. 

As was said, Texas or California for you best bets.


----------



## Springville Shooter

You can be right in the middle of prime pig action if you drive west on I-80 for 11 hours. I will be glad to share public land info but would recommend saving for a private hunt with your dad. They are absolutely 100% odds and a lot of fun. 

I can recommend some of those too if you want.------SS


----------



## Bucksnort

If you really want to have a good time book with jaegerpro.com. I know the founder of the company. It costs some but it is guaranteed and shooting pigs by thermal is a lot of fun.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmgardner

For a real good time, chase em with hounds somewhere down south. It's hard to beat. Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia and Alabama may not have quite the numbers of California, Florida and Texas, but they win in size


----------



## Bhilly81

Thanks for the input. Very much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SCtransplant

Jmgardner said:


> For a real good time, chase em with hounds somewhere down south. It's hard to beat. Louisiana, Mississippi, Georgia and Alabama may not have quite the numbers of California, Florida and Texas, but they win in size


This, there is no bigger adrenaline rush than having the dogs bay a big boar and sticking him with a knife.


----------



## bisblue

I'd love to hear any info on the AZ strip if anyone has any they'de be willing to share. I"m happy to trade any info on Nevada hunts. I've got five days off in a week and figured it would be a fun hunt.


----------



## trackerputnam

SCtransplant said:


> This, there is no bigger adrenaline rush than having the dogs bay a big boar and sticking him with a knife.


I have tried the dog and sticking them with a knife thing. Would not ever do that again. Did get a pig, but scared the heck out of me. Pig swung a dog, hit me in the back of the knees, and I was on the ground with some snarling dogs and an angry pig. Not to be repeated again.


----------



## Jmgardner

ha you get better at it each and every time.


----------



## Jmgardner

trackerputnam said:


> I have tried the dog and sticking them with a knife thing. Would not ever do that again. Did get a pig, but scared the heck out of me. Pig swung a dog, hit me in the back of the knees, and I was on the ground with some snarling dogs and an angry pig. Not to be repeated again.


also to be honest, i cant remember a time I've ever stuck a hog while the dogs are still fighting it. not to say doing so is wrong. but the way i see it, if you can get close enough to stick it, you're close enough to get him on the ground, hold him down, have the dogs pulled back and stick him correctly. More humane on the hog, and way safer for dogs and humans. much less nerve racking.


----------



## Chuckmclean

http://www.threecurl.com/hunts-and-leases/hog-and-pig-hunt/

These guys do night hunts with thermal optic mounted AR's. Just in case you actually wanted to have fun hunting.


----------



## kailey29us

I have hunted the pigs on the strip several times, only actually seen them twice. The first time we went down the road we went on didn't look like it had been driven on in years. Then KSL did their story on the wild pigs on the strip the next time we went down it looked like an army of people of been road hunting on it driving up and down all day long for months and we didn't see a single pig or even any sign of a pig. That was 2 years ago, we have been talking about going back down this spring to see if there are any in the area.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

kailey29us said:


> I have hunted the pigs on the strip several times, only actually seen them twice. The first time we went down the road we went on didn't look like it had been driven on in years. Then KSL did their story on the wild pigs on the strip the next time we went down it looked like an army of people of been road hunting on it driving up and down all day long for months and we didn't see a single pig or even any sign of a pig. That was 2 years ago, we have been talking about going back down this spring to see if there are any in the area.


Bump! Did you ever make it back down there, kailey29us? On my drive to Mesquite recently I got to wondering about this pig population and what is going on with it. At one point I heard that the High Top Outfitter guys that were taking guys after them with hounds had put a pretty good dent in them and cleaned them out. At another point I hear from a guy who knows a guy who talked to a guy who heard from another guy that the population is still around and growing. There was quite a bit of talk about these pigs a few years ago, but nobody ever seems to mention them anymore. I keep telling myself I want to give them a shot one day, long odds of harvest be damned. I think it would be fun just to camp, maybe see a good buck or two, and maybe just maybe even get lucky enough to get a shot at a pig!


----------



## Bax*

I always think about going to look for them when I’m down there


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Bax* said:


> I always think about going to look for them when I'm down there


It'd be fun to get a gang of us UWNers together sometime and go down and hunt these chupacabras.


----------



## MadHunter

colorcountrygunner said:


> It'd be fun to get a gang of us UWNers together sometime and go down and hunt these chupacabras.


Count me in.

I've been hesitant to go to California just because I hate the place. We went chuckar hunting once where my brother lives in Mono County, CA on public land. We caused an argument between the local law enforcement and the game wardens. Game warden on our side and the sheriff trying to ticket us for the guns with us being from out of state and all. Don't even want to try to hog hunt there.


----------



## kailey29us

colorcountrygunner said:


> Bump! Did you ever make it back down there, kailey29us? On my drive to Mesquite recently I got to wondering about this pig population and what is going on with it. At one point I heard that the High Top Outfitter guys that were taking guys after them with hounds had put a pretty good dent in them and cleaned them out. At another point I hear from a guy who knows a guy who talked to a guy who heard from another guy that the population is still around and growing. There was quite a bit of talk about these pigs a few years ago, but nobody ever seems to mention them anymore. I keep telling myself I want to give them a shot one day, long odds of harvest be damned. I think it would be fun just to camp, maybe see a good buck or two, and maybe just maybe even get lucky enough to get a shot at a pig!


I haven't been back down that way for a long time, we keep talking about it but just haven't done it. Maybe I'll have to head that way after the deer hunt and check it out. If nothing else maybe during the rut in November to see some big bucks.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

kailey29us said:


> I haven't been back down that way for a long time, we keep talking about it but just haven't done it. Maybe I'll have to head that way after the deer hunt and check it out. If nothing else maybe during the rut in November to see some big bucks.


Awesome! Well if you do, let us know it turns out!


----------

